# Wo:empfehlenswerte dedizierter Server?



## mtb-news.de (29. November 2001)

Hi,
ich habe mich entschlosssen, demnächst auf einen dedizierten Server umzuziehen - nun stellt sich die Frage: bei wem?

Ich habe mich etwas umgesehen und -gehört, bisher habe ich nur gutes über diesen Anbieter gehört:

http://www.rackshack.net/
Dort gibt es für 99$/Monat folgendes:
1GHZ - 512 RAM - 20GB Hard Drive - 300GB Monthly Transfer

Hibt es hier in D vergleichbare Angebote? Könnt Ihr mir andere Anbieter im noch bezahlbaren Bereich empfehlen?

Info: Ich brauche (noch) nicht wirklich 300Gigs Traffic, auch sind die 20 GB HD noch deutlich zu gross bemessen - allerdings möchte ich nicht schon wieder in wenigen Monaten umziehen müssen...
Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen Provider sehr zufrieden, allerdings macht der wachsende Traffic das ganze inzwischen teuer, so dass ich mich nach etwas neuem umsehen muss

Danke & Grüße
Tom


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. November 2001)

hi,
naja 

http://www.serverdome.de/

hat auch nette angebote.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. November 2001)

http://www.domainfactory.de/ => Netter virtueller Server
http://www.hosteurope.de/ 0> gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss, sehr schnell (mein Anbieter, nur nicht als Dedi)

[edit]
http://www.puretec.de
http://www.schlund.de
[/edit]


----------



## mtb-news.de (1. Dezember 2001)

@ttrek:
serverdome ist superteuer - ein eigener Linux-Server kostet dort 370,-DM im Monat inklusive *5 GB* Traffic (ich zahle Zur Zeit je 10 GB 25,-DM/Monat....)
10 zusätzliche Gigs Traffic kosten bei Serverdome sportliche 183 DM!! Serverpharmacy wäre glaube ich passender 

Die anderen Anbieter sind mir alle bekannt - so richtig überzeugen kann mich davon aber keiner 
Werde weitersuchen
Tom


----------

